# Vita King 5 in 1



## rmshook (Dec 10, 2010)

Any body use the Vita King 5 in 1 with any success? Pros and Cons of using a cocktail of medications?


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

A Lot Of People Use It With Good Results,i Preffer To Treat One Thing At A Time.good Luck.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I use with new birds when I bring them into the loft. If you are not quite sure what you are dealing with it covers a broad spectrom of illnesses. I'll continue to use it.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i would save your money its like taking 1/5 of any med .. but taking some stuff you dont need. ..


----------

